# Auguri daniele



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2012)

Auguri!!


----------



## Valeniente (28 Novembre 2012)

*buon compleanno Daniele*

Immagino siano per il tuo compleanno, nel caso ti auguro ci incontrare una donna che si innamori di me e che trovi naturale essee solo tua.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2012)

Valeniente ha detto:


> Immagino siano per il tuo compleanno, *nel caso ti auguro ci incontrare una donna che si innamori di me e che trovi naturale essee solo tua.*


Bellissima.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Novembre 2012)

Valeniente ha detto:


> Immagino siano per il tuo compleanno, nel caso ti auguro ci incontrare una donna che si innamori di me e che trovi naturale essee solo tua.


un altra???

Ma che trovi una donna che gli dia quello che vuole.... qualunque cosa voglia. :up:


----------



## xena (28 Novembre 2012)

*buoni auguri da parte di una persona che ti vuole davvero bene, insomma...*



Valeniente ha detto:


> Immagino siano per il tuo compleanno, nel caso ti auguro ci incontrare una donna che si innamori di me e che trovi naturale essee solo tua.


AHAHAHAHAHA
ti prego, dimmi che lo hai scritto apposta, TI PREGO!!!
oddio no te prego che lapsussss
je la stai proprio a tirà ehhhh
della serie che una non gli è bastata ahahah
pure na seconda ce ne vole hahahahah

così poi si darà all'onanismo a vita o rivaluterà la cara vecchia fava(buongustaio, direi)


----------



## Ultimo (7 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Auguri!!


Auguri Daniele.

Anche se un certo dubbio io c'è l'ho, siamo sicuri che fai il compleanno? Sapete oscuro è abbastanza biricchino a volte.


----------



## Daniele (7 Dicembre 2012)

xena ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHA
> ti prego, dimmi che lo hai scritto apposta, TI PREGO!!!
> oddio no te prego che lapsussss
> je la stai proprio a tirà ehhhh
> ...


Adire il vero io sono al secondo giro di giostra di corna...e come dico sempre una volta è di troppo, due sono eccessive, comunque grazie a tutti per gli auguri, ma continuerò ad essere quello che sono e cioè...intransigente.


----------



## devastata (11 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Adire il vero io sono al secondo giro di giostra di corna...e come dico sempre una volta è di troppo, due sono eccessive, comunque grazie a tutti per gli auguri, ma continuerò ad essere quello che sono e cioè...intransigente.


Il problema è saperlo, a quale giro di giostra di corna siamo.  Io fino a 40 giorni fa al massimo potevo avere seri dubbi, ora non so quanti ne ha fatti, ma quanti sono tranquilli, come lo ero io, e magari, beati loro, non lo scopriranno mai?


----------

